# ولا يهمك يا حبيبتى لكل ست نكدية



## philanthropist (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## هشام المهندس (1 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههه
حلوه يا ميرو


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 أكتوبر 2013)

منغير متقولي ... هما قايمين بالواجب و زيادة


----------



## soul & life (2 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههه للاسف صح


----------

